# Sony KDL-40W900A



## rajeshmukkala (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

Any one purchased Sony KDL-40W900A??

Please post your views and feedbacks.

Sony Link : KDL-40W900A : W900A Series : BRAVIA
Sony Price : 92,900 INR
Infibeam Best price with coupon : 84,999 INR

Regards,
Raj


----------



## ravik (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Rajesh, Did u buy this one ? KDL-40W900A : W900A Series : BRAVIA


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2013)

Stretch a bit and buy this with coupon instead Sony Bravia 3D TV KDL-47W850A Price: Buy Sony Bravia 3D TV KDL-47W850A Online in India - Infibeam.com I have the 55 inch of this series and its jaw dropping trust me.

Sony KDL-47W850A 47 Inches Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com same at snapdeal at a little lesser sticker price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2013)

^^hows passive 3D in it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2013)

its amazing. Watching Wolverine and Avatar was so rewarding I cant explain. I have another Samsung which has a active 3D and stands no chance in front of these new Sonys.


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry i didn't check my own thread . Ya i purchased. 

Its awesome tv.


----------

